
Beverly Hills to install more than 600 cameras in effort to curb crime - shahryc
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-beverly-hills-cameras-20180127-story.html
======
uhhyeahdude
When we are all complicit in building our own panopticons, of which we play
the role of subject, we are doomed.

